# Super Farron 76 mm f / 0.87



## Denis Pagé (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this lens:
Super Farron 76 mm f / '.87
of the Farrand Optical Corp.
i.e. format, back focus, image quality, etc.
It was used on military aero cameras.
I checked with "google" but there is little info on this lens.


----------

